# A new on on me..



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

I was at the doctor's office this afternoon, reading on our Ipad. When the doc came in he asked what I was reading, just as he would if I was reading a paper book. I closed the book so he could see the title, which was a bio of guitarist Doc Watson. He then took the ipad out of my hand and scrolled through my books while we talked about the benefits of reading on this vs the Kindle, and first he made some crack about 'smutty books'..I told him I didn't get those because my kids would do just what he was doing
He didn't say anything about my prepping titles, but commented on all the cookbooks.. 

Now I am left feeling a little weirded out..probably nothing will come of it, but I can't help feeling a little like my privacy was just invanded.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

That's the feeling I got reading your post.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Eew. Yeah, that would weird me out, too. I mean, it starts out innocent enough, but for him to take it a scroll through your titles... that's like bringing in a bookbag or briefcase and having the doctor go through it to see what books you have. Why would he do that?

Lesson learned for the rest of us, though - don't bring in an electronic reader to the doctor's office. Reminds me of them asking whether or not a person owns guns, and assessing that. Just doesn't feel like the doctor is on our side anymore... you know?


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> Eew. Yeah, that would weird me out, too. I mean, it starts out innocent enough, but for him to take it a scroll through your titles... that's like bringing in a bookbag or briefcase and having the doctor go through it to see what books you have. Why would he do that?
> 
> Lesson learned for the rest of us, though - don't bring in an electronic reader to the doctor's office. Reminds me of them asking whether or not a person owns guns, and assessing that. Just doesn't feel like the doctor is on our side anymore... you know?


I'm trying to see it as a situation where a fellow book/gadget geek let curiosity get the better of him. I've gone to him for 33 years, so I guess he felt comfortable...Been thinking of changing doctors though.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

ksmama10 said:


> I was at the doctor's office this afternoon, reading on our Ipad. When the doc came in he asked what I was reading, just as he would if I was reading a paper book. I closed the book so he could see the title, which was a bio of guitarist Doc Watson. He then took the ipad out of my hand and scrolled through my books while we talked about the benefits of reading on this vs the Kindle, and first he made some crack about 'smutty books'..I told him I didn't get those because my kids would do just what he was doing
> He didn't say anything about my prepping titles, but commented on all the cookbooks..
> 
> Now I am left feeling a little weirded out..probably nothing will come of it, but I can't help feeling a little like my privacy was just invanded.


If you've stripped naked in front of this doctor and they were poking you in place where no other person pokes you, then I wouldn't be worrying too much about privacy being invaded.

I do though understand what you're feeling but I think this is simply a trust enhancing exercise. The doctor got nosy, you trusted him, he now knows more about you than he did before, but nothing will come of it, just like nothing comes of the fact that he's seen you naked.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

For reasons unbeknownst to me, people do not take things from my hands. My wife says it's the perpetual "I will kill you for sport" look in my eyes, but who knows. Either way if my Doctor decided to grab my iPad from my hands I would quickly ask him if he wanted to hand it back or find a Proctologist to help him recover it later on.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

It's probably no big deal, if :shtf: maybe you could trade supplies for healthcare, at least you know him well. The movement has grown so much, I don't think we are viewed as rare oddballs by very many people anymore.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Well...at the very least it was extreamly poor manners...

Phones, devices are private regardless of who it is. My best friend wouldnt grab my phone or whatnot, nor would I grab anyones without asking for permission. Had he asked about how the device funtions, like perhaps maybe your opinion on it with an explaination like he might be thinking of getting one himself and was curious n asked permission to have a looksie...that would be one thing. However, he apparently knew how to look around ...scrolling for smutty books n makin cracks regarding the lack of...guess where his mind was?...he was way beyond pushing professional boundries as well as creep ones. Makes me think of how creeps test peoples boundries to see what they can get away with. 

I'd say listen to your instinct, the dude..regardless of his title n positon breached a boundry maybe just with bad manners or maybe in a creep/perp kinda way. 

Take it also as a lesson..without blaiming yourself for what happened...it's now past anything you can do to change that and so there is no need to beat yourself up over it... but really ask yourself...why didnt I speak out? Do people view me as less assertive n if so how can I change that?? Not to change to turn into some ball-breaker type but so folks, especially ones who lack boundries and criminal types dont see you as someone they can walk on n snatch stuff outta your hand. 
Im sorry this happened to you regardless...but it makes a great lesson for anyone open enough to ask themselves the same questions. Especially after shtf...folks are going to have to gain some savey n assertiveness if naturally that is not apart of their personality if they want to live n thrive...


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

I tell you what , if he would have just taken it out of my hands I would have freaked out on him and left. That's BS


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Asking about what you're reading is one thing, taking it without asking to do so is completely different. I usually have an e-reader on me when waiting but as soon as someone shows I power off and put away. They might ask about it which I'm happy to discuss but it's already put away in a pocket or something at that point.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I have mine with me 24/7... If anyone of my doctors did that, they wouldn't have walked out of the room easily... It would like me scrolling through his computers look at patient records...


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

invision said:


> I have mine with me 24/7... If anyone of my doctors did that, they wouldn't have walked out of the room easily... It would like me scrolling through his computers look at patient records...


I agree. I think that was in very poor taste on his part. I wouldn't go back. But I would have said something to him also.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Next time he does it, once he has your tablet, grab his computer. (almost all have it now for EMR and billing)

If he doesn't have a computer, ask for his phone.

They'll get the point quickly...


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Eewww... Hum... This is confusing. 

I 'could' put on my tin foil hat but I won't.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

This was just one more good nudge towards changing doctors. I have two good recommendations from friends; just have to bite the bullet and go meet these people and decide. I was telling friends about this last night, and I heard more stories about my dear old doc and his boundary issues..Let's just say I got off easily.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

ksmama10 said:


> This was just one more good nudge towards changing doctors. I have two good recommendations from friends; just have to bite the bullet and go meet these people and decide. I was telling friends about this last night, and I heard more stories about my dear old doc and his boundary issues..Let's just say I got off easily.


Hummm..well that makes it a whole new ballgame for me. I thought he was more of an old family friend that thought you were handing him the Ipad to look at. Instead he sounds like some pushy jerk with boundary issues...(Doctors Without Borders). Yeah I'd look around, check the net, talk to lots of people about what Doctors they like...it is hard to find a good one but they are out there. Good luck.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well that's another reason why I always go to different Drs. Im sure it will cause me to die 10 years early but hey, those people scare me. If you have been going to him for years then you know about his character. Next time you go back talk to him about it and be frank. You will know by his reaction if you should go back again. .0


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

ksmama10 said:


> This was just one more good nudge towards changing doctors. I have two good recommendations from friends; just have to bite the bullet and go meet these people and decide. I was telling friends about this last night, and I heard more stories about my dear old doc and his boundary issues..Let's just say I got off easily.


On second thought, and after reading everyone else's responses, please disregard my bad advice.


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

Do think it might have anything to do with the current concern over ownership of guns and mental health issues? (as I adjust tinfoil hat).

In response to mass shootings, it is being proposed that health care professionals become active in identifying (and reporting) someone with mental health issues. The presence of pornography (you said he asked about smut) might be considered a red flag...


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats a little creepy but I wouldnt put too much into it if youve been seeing him for that long. My old doc (retired) knew me pretty well and seemed a trustworthy fellow. With all the talk about questioning people with guns, and I'm sure more nefarious 'reporting' issues, though...
It aint like he was, well, Sentry, nosing through your stuff or anything.
_"Whatcha got there, hmm?_" 



> On second thought, and after reading everyone else's responses, please disregard my bad advice.


Did we just witness something?


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I would be putting the reader in my pocket while responding to the "what are your reading?" question and very quickly coming up with a seque to my medical issue of the day. And I would not be very inclined to answer questions much apart from my medical issues. Now if I really know the Doc and know he's proud of the cryogenically treated barrel on his custom AR15, the conversation may go differently.

But in general, one should remember the Doc's politics are not yours, his opinions on child discipline are not yours, his thoughts about what should and should not be legal are not yours. *Anything* you tell him can be demanded by Government and frequently is. (I recall the story of a truck driver who let his Doc know he sometimes knocked back a 12 pack. Doc told the State, and without ever inquiring whether this only happened on Friday or Saturday when he didn't work the next day, the State jerked his CDL. Unemployed and effectively unemployable because of careless conversation with a Doctor.) And as it happens, little more than his opinion expressed in the right place can destroy your life ("gee, something he said makes me think he abuses his kids and his boy had a couple of bruises on him").

Yes, in theory Doctors and Lawyers are paid professional consultants and we who pay them are in charge. But real life no longer works that way.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

tenntex said:


> Do think it might have anything to do with the current concern over ownership of guns and mental health issues? (as I adjust tinfoil hat).
> 
> In response to mass shootings, it is being proposed that health care professionals become active in identifying (and reporting) someone with mental health issues. The presence of pornography (you said he asked about smut) might be considered a red flag...


While I have no doubt his beliefs, values, and politics are different from mine, In this man's case asking about porn to red flag somebody would be a case of pot calling Kettle black. He swamps dirty jokes with certain patients I know, and I was told that upon learning that one of his patients had reconstructive surgery after having breast cancer, he asked her if he could feel them. She declined. Also told her he had a collection of porn at his house and she and her husband could borrrow freely if they wanted. 
Add that into some things he's said me recently, and over the years.. I think it's just time to move on..


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

ksmama10 said:


> While I have no doubt his beliefs, values, and politics are different from mine, In this man's case asking about porn to red flag somebody would be a case of pot calling Kettle black. He swamps dirty jokes with certain patients I know, and I was told that upon learning that one of his patients had reconstructive surgery after having breast cancer, he asked her if he could feel them. She declined. Also told her he had a collection of porn at his house and she and her husband could borrrow freely if they wanted.
> Add that into some things he's said me recently, and over the years.. I think it's just time to move on..


Just my opinion, he doesn't sound very professional. Should he be reported to the AMA or certification board?


----------

